# The One or The Other Game



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Since the other games on HT seem to be a big hit I thought I'd post another one of my forum favorites. It's called The One or The Other Game and it's very simple gang. I'll start out posting two options and the next poster picks which one he/she likes better and then will post two more options for the next poster. Hope u guys & gals enjoy it! :thumb:


Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Coke.
Cats or dogs?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Dogs

Italian food or Mexican?


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Italian food.

Winter or summer


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

summer
rice or potatoes


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

potatoes 

International Harvester or John Deere?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

John Deere

Ink pen or pencil?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

pencil

CSI or NCIS?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

NCIS

boxers or briefs


----------



## tweber (Oct 13, 2014)

boxers

Grit or Mother Earth News


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mother Earth news 

Tobasco or Frank's?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Tabasco

Toilet paper rolls over, or under?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

under

cream or lemon?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Over

Chains or cables?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Chains

Morning person or night person


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Morning
Ice Cream Chocolate or strawberry


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

chocolate

snow or rain?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

snow

rollercoaster or merry-go-round


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

roller coaster
cream or lemon?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

cream(sorry for stepping on your post earlier)

Lunch or Dinner


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

dinner

4th of July or Christmas?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Christmas
Chevy or Ford


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Ford

meatloaf or pizza?


----------



## MosesAtwood (Dec 3, 2014)

Meatloaf

Guitar or Banjo?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Banjo

cars or trucks?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Cars

sheep or goats?


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

goats

green beans or corn?


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Corn

Maple syrup or honey?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

maple syrup

oak or cherry?


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Oak

Old or New?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Old
Blueberries or Blackberries


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Blueberries
Daylily or hosta


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

daylilies

Countryside or Backwoods Home


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Countyside 

creamy or crunchy.....any of the nut butters


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Creamy, today. 

Biscuits or cornbread?


----------



## MBH88 (Nov 14, 2014)

Cornbread

Honey or syrup

Edit: Sorry missed the one above.... 

So...Backwoodsman or Fur Fish Game


----------



## MamaTrip (Aug 3, 2013)

Backwoodsman

9mm or .38


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

.38
Coffee or Tea


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Coffee

Hunting or fishing 


http://www.spottednubian.com/index.html
https://www.facebook.com/doug.hodges.750


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

fishing

federal or state


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

state

blue or gray?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

blue

whiskey - straight up or mixed


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

straight

shingle or metal (roof)


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

metal

straight razor or electric?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

straight razor

fruits or vegetables?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

fruits

Frozen or on-the-rocks.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Frozen

Depends or Huggies


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Huggies

Wal- Mart or Kmart?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Kmart

Chicken or ham


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

chicken

morning lark or night owl?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

night owl

micro brewery or big brewery?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

micro brewery

regular soap or "foamed" soap?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

for bathing? Regular soap

Carhartts or Dickies?


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Dickies

Lake fish or ocean fish


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Night owl


Cash or credit?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

lake fish

lobster or crabs?


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

lobster

Baked or Fried?


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

FRIED! 

Cash or Check?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

cash

Clint Eastwood or John Wayne?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

john Wayne
chocolate fudge cake or trifle


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

chocolate fudge cake ( I gained 5lbs just typing this! lol)

Yahoo or Google search?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Google 

Live bait, or artificial lure?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

artificial lure

Snow or ice?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

snow
French toast or pancakes


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

french toast

Stewed apples or maple syrup?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Maple

basketball or football?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

In KY there's only one game that counts, basketball.

fleece or flannel


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

flannel

paper or plastic?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

plastic

use or destroy


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Use

North or south?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

South

gun or arrow


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

arrow 

east or west?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

West

Doughnuts or none.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

None.

Garlic or sesame oil?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Garlic

bath or shower?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

shower

baked or fried


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Baked

Mac or PC?


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

pc

ice cream or sherbert


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Ice cream

Boots or tennis shoes?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

boots.

black or cherry?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

cherry
cotton or satin sheets


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Cotton

Texas or Tennessee?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Tennessee

documentary or reality show


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Documentary

Comedy movies or horror?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Comedy movies

white potatoes or sweet potatoes


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

white potatoes

country or rock?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

country
teacup or mug


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Mug, but not a big one. 

Collards or mustards?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

spinach 

green peas or snow peas?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

green peas

beer or mixed drinks?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

mixed drink

Mashed or Baked


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

mashed

beef or pork


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Pork

Cash or Debit Card?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

cash

cheddar or colby


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

cheddar

bush beans or pole beans?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Bush 

Kernel corn or cream style?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

cream

poached or scrambled?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Scrambled

pink or purple


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

pink

roses or daisies?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

roses

chickens or guineas?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Chickens
Sheep or Goats


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

goats

football or baseball


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Baseball

weight lifting or cardio?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Cardio

John Wayne or Clint Eastwood?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Clint Eastwood



Jean Claude van Damme or Chuck Norris

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4_XlRpFck4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dndHQzZPH0Q[/ame]


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Chuck Norris

drums or guitar


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

guitar

Waltons or Dr. Quinn


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Dr. Quinn

Cheers or Seinfeld?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Cheers

College football or NFL?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

college football


mountains or hills?


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Hills

Syrup or Honey?


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Honey

Biscuits or cornbread


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Cornbread

Beer or hard liquor?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Beer

Body wash or soap?


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Soap - of the goats milk variety. 

Spring or fall?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

fall

This or that?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

This

Arnold Schwarzenegger or Sylvester Stallone?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Sly

Country music or rock?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Rock

cash or barter


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

cash


land or sea?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

land

canoe or kayak?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Canoe


ear buds or headphones?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ear buds

ocean or lake?


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

ocean

Hills or Valleys?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

hills


children or childless?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

children


pond or lake?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Lake

Boys or girls?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

girls

motorcycle or sports car?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Sports car

Waylon or Willie?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

chickens

popcorn or chips?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

:hysterical:

popcorn

John Deere or Kubota?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

John Deere

corn or wheat


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

corn

vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chocolate!


School of sharks or pack of coyotes?


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

sharks

plums or grapes


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

grapes

reading or computer time?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

computer time reading online


rice or grits?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Rice

general or mother-in-law


----------



## MamaTrip (Aug 3, 2013)

(anyone other than M-I-L)

general

tread-mill or bike


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

treadmill


Corvette or Bugatti?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Bugatti

red or black?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

black

onions or garlic?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Garlic

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

sunrise

potato chips or french fries?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Potato Chips

McDonalds or Hardees


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Hardees

car or truck?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Truck

Ginger or Maryann?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Maryann

Snow or rain?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

rain

Capt. Kirk or Picard?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Capt. Kirk


picnic or out to dinner?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

out to dinner


apple or banana?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

banana

Blazing hot weather or freezing cold weather?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Freezing Cold Weather

Minnesota or Florida


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Florida


wheat or rye


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Wheat *with* Rye!

Shoes or barefeet


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

barefeet


hotel or campground?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

hotel (camped for many years when the kids were growing up)

salted or unsalted food?


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Salted.

King crab or lobster?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

King Crab


steak or lobster?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Lobster

Hard wood floors or carpet?


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

wood

morning or night ?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Morning

Dodge or Chevy?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Chevy


pizza or hot wings?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

pizza

real book or ebook?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Real book

sweet or sour


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

sour

kitchen table - TV tray


----------



## CrafterAl (Aug 30, 2013)

kitchen table
horned or polled


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Polled.

Frilly or plain


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Plain 


.410 or .12 gauge?


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

.12 gauge. :lonergr:

Jury duty or community service?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Community service

Milky Way or Big Dipper?


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Big dipper

revolver or automatic


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

revolver


salmon or catfish?


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

salmon

Glacier or desert?


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

salmon

milk or juice


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Oops!

Glacier

Milk or juice


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

isn't dinner lunch ? supper 
spagatti or mostacholi


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

spaghetti

snorkeling or tubing?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Tubing

Smoker or grill????


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Smoker

hat or hood


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

hat


slow cooker or pressure cooker?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Slow Cooker

Cabelas or Bass Pro?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Cabelas


sweet or unsweetened?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

unsweetened

shoes or sneakers.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

sneakers


socks or no socks


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Socks

Ham or Sausage


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

ham

truck or car?


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

Car

Butter or Margarine?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Butter

Vacation away or Stay at home?


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Stay at home

piano or violin


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Piano

Goofy or Pluto?


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Pluto 

Walt Disney or Pixar


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Walt Disney

Snickers or Three Musketeers?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Snickers

Chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Vanilla (with hot fudge sauce)

toast or biscuits


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

biscuits


sunglasses or reading glasses?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

reading glasses

ocean shore or mountains?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Mountains

raking or shoveling?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Today - shoveling 

mountains or plains


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

raking

mashed potatoes or baked potatoes?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

To answer both Micheal and pattycake:

mountains of mashed potatoes 

sit ups or push ups?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Push ups

rocking chairs or recliners?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Reclinerzzzzzzz.... snore....

Betty or Veronica?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Betty

North or South?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

South

paper or plastic?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

plastic


this or that?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

this (a bird in the hand be better than two in the bush)

ketchup or mustard?


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Mustard

Pine trees or Oaks?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Oaks


electric lamp or kerosene lamp?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

electric

bottled water or tap water?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

tap water (our well digger hit a spring 

Steak or chops?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Steak


airplane or train?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Train

air or water?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

water

bathing suit or skinny dipping


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

skinny dipping

dreams or goals


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Goals

Rocky or Bullwinkle?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Rocky


red fruit or yellow fruit?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Red 

pulled pork or ribs?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Ribs

doctor or lawyer


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

lawyer


swing or see saw?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Sea saw

TNT or TBS?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

TNT

snake or bobcat?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Bobcat

Mother or Mom?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Mom

lighter or matches


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Matches

Washington or Kennedy?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Washington


camo or safety orange?


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Camo.


Lost at sea or lost in the desert?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Desert

heart or brain?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

heart

honey or sugar?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

suger 


Polish sausage or bratwurst ?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Bratwurst

landline or cell phone


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

landline



blue eyes or brown eyes?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Blue

Big Ben or Taj Mahal?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Taj Mahal

Beer - Imported or domestic


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

domestic, but any beer has to be a microbrew 

introvert or extrovert?


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

extrovert
jeans or dress pants


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

jeans

lunch or dinner?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

lunch


order from menu or eat the buffet?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

menu

lap top or desk top computer


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

lap top



drive through or go inside?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

drive through

high speed internet or unlimited calling?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

high speed internet

lace up shoes or loafers?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

lace up

cookies: oatmeal or choc. chip?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Oatmeal

raisins or cranberries?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

raisins


electric or wood heat?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

wood heat

gloves or mittens


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

gloves

heat or a/c?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

a/c


one dozen donuts or one dozen eggs?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

one dozen eggs

car or truck?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

truck

bar soap or liquid soap?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

bar soap

flu shot or not?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

not


tater tots or french fries?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

French fries

Football or anything else on TV that night!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

football (but only because DH is a football nut and I'm not much for tv anyway--I'll sew or knit through the game)


real dinner or munchies for Superbowl Sunday?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

munchies

fork or spoon


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

fork

Button up or pullover?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

button up


cheddar or mozzarella?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

cheddar

long hair or short?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

short


curly or straight?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

straight

country road or highway?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

country road (as far as I can go)

walk or run


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

walk

crushed ice or cubes?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

crushed ice

Partying with in-laws or out-laws


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

out-laws

pie or cake?


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

pie

dry beans or canned beans?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

dry beans (that would be pinto beans)


clear or colored lights?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

colored (after 20 years of clear)

Super Bowl or change the channel?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

change the channel

sour cream or bbq chips?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

sour cream

OJ or Sunny D?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

OJ - Sunny D to salty...

charcoal or propane for outdoor cooking


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

propane


gate or no gate?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

no gate

Patriots or Seahawks?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Patriots


cliff diving or bungee jumping?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Neither (I tried to choose one but just can't)

Crossword puzzle or word search?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Gate 


Bachelor party spend the most on hookers or beer?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

...back to crossword puzzle or word search?

Crossword puzzle

cold or hot?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hot

delayed opening or snow day?
(Yes, I have one child with a delayed opening today and one with a snow day.)


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

snow day

pajamas or night gown?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

pajamas



real teeth or false teeth?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

False teeth

snow or ice?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

snow

children or child free?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

snow

regular or diet (soda or tea drinks)

Oops!

Children

Regular or diet (soda or tea drinks)


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

diet

eggs or oatmeal?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

eggs


hiking or 4 wheeling?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

4 wheeling

cast iron or stainless steel?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

cast iron

yoga or pilates


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

yoga


apple sauce or apple juice?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

apple sauce


cats or dogs?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

dogs

grapes or bananas?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

:nanner:

Pasture or Hay?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Hay

cable tv or no cable?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

no cable

eat or sleep?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Sleep!

firm mattress or soft?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

firm mattress


piggy bank or shoebox?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

piggy bank

Aspirin or Tylenol?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Aspirin 


Valentine chocolates or Valentine flowers?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

chocolates

Store brand foods or name brand?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Name brand


sour cream or cream cheese?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

cream cheese

Dwayne Johnson or Vin Diesel?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dwayne Johnson

Earnhardt or Gordon?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Earnhardt

cough or fever?


----------



## countrywife514 (Jan 26, 2015)

Fever

Mossy Oak or Real Tree?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Real tree

Barbequed: Chicken or Pork?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

chicken


roller coaster or water slide?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Roller Coaster.

Burger King or McDonalds?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Burger King

internet news or TV news?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

internet news



skillet fried hamburger or grilled hambuger?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

grilled

roast beef or pork roast?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

roast beef


greens salad or fruit salad?

..................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

green salad

rain or snow?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Rain

shingles or tin roof?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

shingles

football or soccer?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

football


apple pie or peach pie?

........................


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

apple

hunting - rifle or bow


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bow

pie or cobbler?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

pie

wool blanket or electric blanket?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

wool

Chips: Potato or corn


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Corn


Cheetos or Sweetos?


............................................


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Cheetos

sleep in or up before the sun?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Up before the sun!

son or daughter?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

daughter

sled or snow coaster


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

sled

biscuits or toast?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

biscuits


united or divided?

.........................................


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

United


milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

milk chocolate

almonds or walnuts?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

almonds


cruise ship or riverboat?

...............................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

river boat

walking or jogging?


----------



## countrywife514 (Jan 26, 2015)

Walking

Dirt road or rock road


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Dirt road


barefoot or stocking footed?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

barefoot

Dentyne or Juicy Fruit?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Juicy Fruit

coffee.....black or with cream?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

coffee with cream



chicken noodle or beef stew?

..........................................................


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Beef stew

autumn leaves or skis


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

autumn leaves

canned food or frozen food?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

frozen food


creamy or chunky?

........................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

chunky

black or white?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

white


pickup truck with 2WD or 4WD?


...............................................................................


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Four wheel dig

cherry wood or apple wood?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Cherry.
Gold or silver?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

gold

Raisin Bran or Shredded Wheat?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Raisin Bran


window blinds or curtains?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

curtains

self rising flour or non self rising?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Non

Bluejay or Cardinal?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

cardinal

rag mop or sponge mop?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

rag mop - prefer sting mop myself...

suet block or bird seed


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

bird seed


pineapple - canned or fresh?

.....................................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

canned

Tic Tac or Altoid?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Ooh, altoid. 
Peppermint or spearmint?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Peppermint

Green peppers or red peppers


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

red peppers


kosher salt or sea salt?

..................................................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

sea

regular gas or premium?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

regular

gas or diesel?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

gas


sled or zip line?

.......................................


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

sled

apartment or condo?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

condo

bus or train?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Train

maples or oaks?


----------



## countrywife514 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oaks

Swing set or tire swing?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

swing set

pool or sandbox?


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

pool

pork chops or tenderloin?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

tenderloin

Friday's or Saturday's?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Saturdays

gravel drive or paved?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

gravel

hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

hamburger


sunrise or sunset?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

sunrise


Whole Foods or Trader Joe's?

........................................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Trader Joe's

keep it or toss it?


----------



## countrywife514 (Jan 26, 2015)

Toss it

Mustards or collards?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

mustards


corn meal or oat meal?

..................................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

corn meal

east coast or west coast?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

East Coast

junk shop or flea market?


----------



## countrywife514 (Jan 26, 2015)

Flea market

Scented candles or sprays?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

no scent candles


stairs or no stairs?


.............................................


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

stairs

Sweet or Un-sweet? (iced tea)


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

un-sweet

broccoli or cauliflower?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Broccoli

sausage or bacon?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

bacon


homemade biscuits or homemade cornbread muffins?

..........................................................................................


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

biscuits

Chinese food or Italian food


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Chinese.

Gallows or guillotine?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

guillotine

team player or lone wolf?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

team player

carrots or celery?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

carrots



green beans or broccoli?

..............................................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

broccoli

rag top or hard top?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

hard top

canoe or kayak


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

canoe

cat or dog?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

cat


apple or banana?

......................................


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

banana

option A or option B?


----------



## countrywife514 (Jan 26, 2015)

Option A

**** or armadillo??


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

****

shrimp or lobster?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

shrimp

Jail or hanging


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Jail


waterproof or foolproof?

.................................................


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

waterproof

smart or beautiful?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

smart

whole milk or skim milk


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

whole milk

do the cookin' or do the washin'?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

do the cooking

celebrate Valentine's Day or don't recognize?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

do the cooking

celebrate Valentine's Day or don't recognize?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

celebrate (to a point)

machine wash or dry clean?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

machine wash

Matlock or Perry Mason?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Matlock


I Love Lucy or Bewitched?

.....................................................


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I love Lucy

salmon or lobster?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

lobster


reader glasses or not needed?

.........................................................................


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

reader glasses (it sucks to get old!)

brown eggs or white eggs


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Both! (sorry)

Early riser, or sleep in?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Early riser (can't sleep in w/animals!)

Wood stove or pellet stove?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

wood

file your own taxes or use H&R Block, etc?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We trade/barter with neighbor to file our taxes for us, almost 20 years now.


get mail at post office or at home mailbox?

................................................................................................................


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

home mailbox

hard cover book or e-book


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

hard cover

Chuckie Cheese or Monkey Joe's?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Chuckie

mowing or shoveling?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

mowing

buy bread or make your own?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

make my own!

gloves or mittens?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

gloves


rubber boots or leather boots?

.................................................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

leather boots

top loader or front loader washer?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

top loader

Chicken noodle soup or vegetable soup?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wife has a cold - chicken noodle!

Herbs fresh or dried - what you normally use.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

dried herbs 

ground garden or raised beds?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

ground garden

log cabin or inground house


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

log cabin

mayonnaise or Miracle Whip


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

mayonnaise

dishwasher or hand wash?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Dishwasher

tomato or tomAHto?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

tomato ( your funny Marilyn)

Day at amusement park or museum?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

museum

Heavy type shirt - flannel or wool


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Flannel

German Shepherd or Golden Retriever?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Golden Retriever

Rural King or Tractor Supply?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Tractor Supply

Cotton thermals or silk?


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

cotton

gumbo or jambalaya?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

gumbo

cement or asphalt driveway?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

jambalaya

yeast donut or cake donut?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Delrio said:


> gumbo
> 
> cement or asphalt driveway?


cement driveway


gold coin or gold necklace?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

gold coin - eating my yeast donut.

bury it in the back yard or safety deposit box


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

safe deposit box

new items or vintage items?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

new items unless we're talking about cars


Mother's Day or Father's Day?

.......................................................................................


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Father's Day

Mrs. or Ms?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mrs.

sausage or meatballs?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

meatballs

Dish or DirectTV or Cable or nothing


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

nothing

Walmart or Target?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Walmart

Monopoly or Life?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Monopoly

Deer; Bambi or large rodent


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Monopoly

Colgate or Crest?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Micheal said:


> Monopoly
> 
> Deer; Bambi or large rodent


Bambi

cloth or disposable diapers?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

cloth

debt laden or debt free?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

debt free

drive or fly?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

drive

skis or snow shoes


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Snow shoes

tulips or lilies?


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Tulips!
Morning glory or moonflower?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

morning glory

shop used/antiques or buy brand new?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Used

Birthday or Anniversary?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

birthday

shovel snow or snow blower?


----------



## notthereyet (Nov 17, 2011)

blower

Blue Ridge or Cascades?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Blue Ridge!!

Knit or crochet?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

crochet

internet or tv?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

tv

Cinema goer or Redbox rental?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

rental (actually free from the library, not Redbox)

Bacon: "real" (pork) bacon or turkey bacon?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

real bacon!

dogs or cats?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Dogs

Brother or Singer sewing machine?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Singer

Photo taking: actual camera or cell phone


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

actual camera

mac n' cheese from a box or from scratch?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Scratch

Start plants from seed at home or buy at vendor?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

buy from vendor


flashlight or kerosene lantern?

.........................................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

flashlight

This or That?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

This

Playing tic tack toe, X or O?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

X

Bahamas or Jamaica?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Bahamas

Mustard: Yellow or Brown


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Brown


Bambi or Thumper?

.........................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Bambi

Lent--sacrifice or not


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Sacrifice
(Since I grew up with meatless meals, they're almost like a comfort food - not really a sacrifice unless I had already started the bacon and *then* remembered that I shouldn't be eating meat that day!)

Tuna or Salmon?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Salmon

chicken or egg?

..........................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

chicken

bush beans or pole beans?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

pole beans


baked beans or refried beans?


.....................................................


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Baked

molasses or sorghum?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

molasses

glasses or contacts?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Glasses

Movies: rent a flick go to the theater


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

glasses

home grown meat or supermarket?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

watching a rented movie eating my home-grown meat....:cow:

Money cards: debit or credit


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

credit (pay off total each month and accumulate the cash back bucks)

Attend family reunions or not?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

attend

raking or blowing leaves?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

blowing leaves


bake the wedding cake yourself or cater the wedding cake?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

cater these days but I use to have a cake decorating business.

Wash your own car or take thru quick wash?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Wash own car

cake or pie?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

cake (carrot w/ cream cheese frosting)

live in Indiana or Antarctic? ( basically the same temp right now)


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Antarctic - it's a drier cold.

Candles: bee's wax or parffin


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

bee's wax

pro sports or college?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

college

Indy car racing or Nascar?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Indy car racing


tractor pull or truck pull?

..................................................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

tractor pull

cotton candy or sno-cone?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Sno-cone (with ice cream on the bottom)

Can or dehydrate?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

can


belch or toot?


......................................................


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Burp! 

Art: Painting or sculpture


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

painting

crew neck or vee neck?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Crew


Tarter or cocktail? (Sauce)


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Tarter


Store bought or home made


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

home made

green tractor or red tractor?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

green tractor

early to bed and early to rise or not?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

early to bed and early to rise


toothpick or not?

........................................................................


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

toothpick

Oak or Cherry?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cherry

Thick or thin crust?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

thick crust 

clothes line or clothes dyer?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

clothes dryer


blueberry muffins or strawberry shortcake?


.............................................................................................


----------



## SuburbanHermett (Jan 12, 2009)

Strawberry shortcake.

Sprinkles: rainbow or chocolate?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Rainbow


Boat or beach?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

beach

sick of snow or wanting more?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Wanting more, but no colder than about 30 degrees 

Paperback or hardcover?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

hardcover

traditional garden or raised beds?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

traditional garden

read post posts or just add to


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

read post

Stay home with heavy snow or get out and try the roads?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Stay home

holding hands or hugging?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

hugging

clam chowder or corn chowder?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

corn

Spring or Fall?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Fall


ponytail or not?


.......................................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

not

pb sandwich plain or with jelly?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

pb with jelly

ham & cheese sandwich cold or toasted/grilled?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

grilled

loose tea or tea bags?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

tea bags

sister or brother?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

sister

Twinkies or HoHo's?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

HoHo's!!

motorcycle or speedboat?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

speedboat

rye or sourdough?


..........................................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

sourdough

talker or introvert?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

talker


blue truck or red car?

..............................................


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

red car

regular spaghetti or angel hair?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Regular!

20% tip or more?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Always 20% or more. It is so easy to tip big at breakfast especially. And now I will have angel hair pasta with a drizzle of olive oil and dash of parmesan on my mind. And a merlot. Looking around for a crusty multigrain bread too...

Fiddle or violin?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

fiddle

cheddar cracker or cheddar biscuit?


.................................................................................


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

biscuit always better than a cracker

horoscope or tarot cards


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

horoscope

tea or hot chocolate?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

tea, please

Pay bills on line or use Postal System?


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

On line


Movie or series?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

online

UPS or Fed Ex?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

UPS

Paper or electronic


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

paper

birthday parties or family dinners?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

family dinners

hamburgers: grill or pan fry?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

grill


swing or slide?

..............................................


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Swing. It's rhythmic and can go on much longer that a mere slide down.

Fries or chips?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Fries

Cremation or Burial


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Burial

Funerals: at church or at funeral home?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

at church


real maple syrup, or 'syrup' from the store?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

syrup from the store

sweet pickles or dill?


----------



## hoosier hubby (Feb 2, 2012)

Dill
recurve or compound


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

compound

long gun (rifle) or shot gun


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Shot Gun

heating blanket on top of you or underneath?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

on top

eat to live or live to eat?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

eat to live

Movies; Westerns or Horror?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

western

solar or wind


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

solar

spring forward an hour or stay the same?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Stay the same

Am or fm?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

am

taxes filed or wait till April 15?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Filed, and return on the way.

Toenails: Painted or natural


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

painted (for summer months)

Cracker Barrel or Bob Evans?


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Cracker Barrel

Seeds started or not?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

started (okay, some; got to get most of them going in the next couple days)

Maple trees tapped, or not?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

not

still have land line or cell only?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Both

Snow or no snow on the ground?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

SNOW upwards of 4 feet in some spots

Bush beans - green or yellow


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

green

bell peppers: red or green/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

green

pop or soda (or Coke)


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

coke

garage: neat or messy?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

messy around the edges - room enough for 2 cars.

toothpaste: gel or paste


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

gel

reruns: The Walton's or Little House on the Prairie?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Waltons. Cornbread: sweet or savory?


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Sweet

Pasta Sauce: Alfredo or Marinara


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

Alfredo (a settle, acid reflux rules out marinara but that's what I prefer)

Pets inside or out?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Inside (depending on what they are)

Basic phone or smartphone?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

basic phone

on time or late to everything?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

On time

Chilli soup or vegetable soup?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Vegetable soup

Couch (sofa): cloth or leather


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

cloth

reality shows: love them or hate them?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Hate them

4 wheeler or Side by Side?


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

4 wheeler

Clam chowder - New England or Manhatten?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

New England

Work boots or cowboy boots?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Work boots. 
Blue ink, or black?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Black

Morning person or night?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Retired but guess I'm an AM (morning) person

Batteries: recyclable (throw-away) or rechargeable


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Recyclable

Taxes done by a pro or do it yourself?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Done by so called pros

Drinking; do it in a bar or at home?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Restaurant (with dinner)

Fried Eggs:

Runny yolk or hard?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

runny yolk


snow or mud?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

mud

high school sports or pro?


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Pro
Iced tea: Sweet or unsweetened?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Sweet

hamburger or hot dog?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Hot dog

Mustard or ketchup?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Mustard - on hot dogs with relish and onions

Birthdays: party hardy or ignore


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ignore

Reading Material: paper or electronic?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

paper


Ice cream: regular (full fat) or reduced fat?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

regular

coffee: buy ground or ground your own?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Full Fat (preferable from fresh, raw milk & eggs made in to a custard before frozen in a hand cranked ice cream maker)


Ooops, patty beat me to it.

pre-ground mostly, but I do have a coffee grinder and 'special beans' in the freezer




hmmm ... now I'm stumped for a question

wait for it ...

Start your own seeds or buy started plants?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Start own

Pajama's or birthday suit?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

depends on who I'm with (TMI  ) Usually pajamas 

gas grill or charcoal?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

gas grill

blue skies or starry nights?


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

Dinner then supper at night.


Dwarf fruit tree or full size.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

full size

Go-getter or procrastinator?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

PROCRASTINATOR 

Picnic: sit on a blanket or at a table


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

At one time in my life it was a blanket ... now I'd have a hard time getting up so it's to the table

Pole beans or bush beans?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

bush beans

pumpkin planting: jack-o-lanterns or pie pumpkins?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Jack-o-lanterns = got 3 Great-Grand-Kids and faces are more important than taste.

Tuna fish - chunk light or Albacore


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Albacore

Speed boat or row boat?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

no boat

paper towels or washable towels


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

washable towels


horses or horsepower?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

horsepower

Plants blooming at your house or buried in snow?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

blooming

morning person or night owl?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Morning person

cut the grass or mow the lawn?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

cut the grass
seeding or harvesting?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Harvesting.

Mountains or Beach


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Mountains

Pencil or pen


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

pen

lima beans or butter beans?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

ugh if'n I have to choose - lima but I prefer green or yellow

juice - orange, grape, or grapefruit


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

orange

flowers: tulip or daffodil?


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

tulip

Ice cream in a cone or a dish?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Never refuse Ice Cream either way but prefer dish

Painted walls: bright or neutral colors


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

definitely bright! (not a white wall in my house :happy: )

handkerchief or disposable tissue?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

tissue

ribs or chicken?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Ribs

puzzles or cards


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cards

Fight or Flight?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Fight

Hot and Humid or Cold and snowy?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Cold and snowy!

Flour or Corn Tortillas?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Corn

Hugs or Kisses?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

hugs

shorts or capris?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

shorts

scooter or motorcycle?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Motorcycle

Alone or w/ people?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

alone

books or Kindle?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

books

bait or lures for fishing?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bait

Umbrella or Run for it!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Run for it!

Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Saturday

Sunburn of Poison Ivy?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Poison Ivy.

And, I would run for it using the umbrella to stop.

Ice tea or lemonade?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

(raspberry) iced tea

bare feet or shoes for gardening?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Shoes

Broccoli or Asparagus?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

That's a tough one, I like them both but I think I'll have to go w/broccoli

Coleslaw or sauerkraut?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Sauerkraut

Do the dishes or use paper plates?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Do the dishes (although I do love the convenience of paper plates)

Walnuts or almonds?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

walnuts

hotdogs or hamburgers?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

hamburgers

Coonhound or Doberman?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

****

Thunderstorms or blizzard?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

blizzard

Oak or Maple tree?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

maple

gas or charcoal grill?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

charcoal

mountains or ocean?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Mountains

boots or shoes?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm tempted to say boots, but we wear booties in the house, shoes for everything else.



Apple pie or banana cream pie?


................................................................................


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

banana cream , although I do like apple as well!

Tee shirts or button downs?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

tee shirts


scrambled or fried eggs?

..............................................................


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

depends on my mood. 

sneakers or shoes?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

We never call them sneakers but yes, we wear those running shoes.



Hot and spicy or cold and frosty?


...............................................................................


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

cold and frosty! (especially as hot as it is)

whiskey or vodka?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

neither (yuck)

coffee or cocoa?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

coffee

llama or alpaca?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

llama

plus size or down size?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

plus size

Kindle or real books?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Real books

debit or credit?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Debit card used as a credit card. (If I use it as a debit card, I have to pay a fee.)

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

sunrise

westerns or mysteries? (books)


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Mysteries

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

milk chocolate (although in a pinch...ANYTHING chocolate!)

nosy neighbors or noisy neighbors?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Nosy neighbors (that was a hard call tho, lol.)

Superman or Spiderman?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Superman (spiders give me the willies!)

Chicken: Fried or Barbequed?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Fried

hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

iced tea

4WD or 2WD?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

4wd

wheel barrow or garden cart?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

garden cart

pole beans or bush beans?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

bush beans

lasagna or baked ziti ?

(can you tell I'm cooking pasta for supper!)


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

lasagna

cherry or grape tomatoes?


----------



## cheryl-tx (Jan 3, 2005)

Grape Tomato
Whiskey or Vodka


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

vodka

hiking or swimming?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

hiking
Daytime or nighttime?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Daytime

ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

ice cream

American or Swiss cheese?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

American

biking or hiking?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

hiking (on horseback-can't hike due to leg injury)

roses or carnations?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Red Roses

Whole Milk or Skim?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Whole milk (why bother with milk at all if you use that white water?)

sugar or artificial sweetener?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

sugar

dark or milk chocolate


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Milk chocolate

Tomato:
on a sandwich or in a salad?


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

Salad.

Hercule Poirot or Miss Marple?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Miss Marple

turkey salad or shrimp salad?


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

Turkey salad.

Too few or too many computers?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Living in a house with 4 people and only 1 computer I have to say

Too many computers

email or voice mail?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

e-mail

shorts or capris?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

shorts (I have long legs which for some reason look ridiculous in capris)


hot & dry or cool & rainy?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

cool and rainy-as long as it's not an all day down pour. I love cool, misty days.

line dry or clothes dryer?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

line dry

regular milk or chocolate milk?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

regular

chili or stew?


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Stew

one or two?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

two

...three times

Noodles or dumplings?


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

Noodles

Left-handed or Right-handed?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Right handed

Potato chips:

regular or ridged?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

ridged-they hold onion dip better

taco or burrito?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Taco- I like a good crunch!

onion dip or salsa?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Salsa
Hamburgers or cheeseburger


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

cheeseburger - anything with cheese...count me in!

Olives: Black or Green?

(or in my case- none!)


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

green

stuffed shells or lasagna?


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

lasagna

Red wine or white?


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Red........

Heat or cold


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

It depends on the season! Right now, I'd like some cold!

White or brown rice?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Brown

Squash or zucchini?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Zucchini 

Morning or evening?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

morning

gas or charcoal for grilling?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

charcoal

shrimp or crab?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Shrimp

Fish or chicken?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Chicken
Free range or caged?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Free range

White or red grapes?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Red

Leather or fabric (car up oh Street that's ter


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oops upholstery


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

fabric-leather burns when it's hot and you're wearing shorts!

book or kindle?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

book

ribs- beef or pork?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Pork

Hardwood or carpet?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Hardwood

mustard: yellow (regular) or dijon?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

honey mustard

ranch or blue cheese dressing?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

ranch

woodstove or fireplace?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

woodstove-w/a glass door

bath or shower?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Shower

Theatre or TV


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

TV

upright or chest freezer?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Upright

Saddled or Bare back?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Saddle

Polaris Slingshot, or Can Am Spider?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Polaris

Chicken: BBQ or Fried?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I like the Polaris as well. It looks kind of like that bat mobile.

Fried

Baked or boiled potatoes?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Baked

Sweet or sour?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

sweet

spring or fall?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Lunch
Time or Money


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

*Huh?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Not sure what happened so let's go with:

Fall (although that was a tough one for me!)

Chicken soup: with noodles or rice?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

That's a tough one for me as well! I much prefer spring and fall to either winter or summer.

Noodles

Football or soccer?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Football

'Elevator or stairs


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

elevator

ceiling or window fan?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Window (open) fan

Soaps or talk shows


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Talk shows

Sleepwear or naked?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sleepwear (you never know when you'll have to run out to the barn!)

Night gown/shirt or PJ's- tops w/bottoms?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

PJ's

Big dogs or lap dogs?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Big Dogs

In keeping with the dog theme:

Working breeds or hunting breeds?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Just giving this a bump:

Working - although I do love those coonhounds!

Owning Multiple dogs or just one?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Multiple! (They're like potato chips )

Suit and tie or sport coat and jeans?


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

Sport coat and jeans.

Denim shirt or flannel?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

flannel

Boots: steel toed or not?


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

Not

Bandaids or bandages?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bandaids

Thank you notes or thank you emails?


----------



## t_gander (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you notes.

Apple pie or peach cobbler


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

That's a tough one, I love them both, but in season it has to be

peach cobbler

The news from

newspaper or TV?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

TV

Cable or satellite? ( TV)


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Cable

TV shows:

Mystery or Comedy?


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Comedy

Hot or cold (pie)


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Apple

Nap in the recliner or on the couch?


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

recliner

Bacon:

Hickory smoked or apple smoked?

In my house it doesn't matter...bacon is it's own food group!


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Hickory

Eggs: scrambled or over easy


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

over easy

regular potatoes or sweet potatoes?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Regular mashed.

Skins on or off?


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

Off

DirecTV or Dish Network?


----------

